# Brass plate/IMS screen



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Just received a brass shower plate & IMS screen for my Gaggia Classic as recommended by @ashcroc & @rob177palmer (shameless call for assistance there







) and was just wondering if running some hot water through once fitted is sufficient or if I need to clean them a bit more rigorously...?

Any thoughts/help very appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I just went for a soapy clean before installing then whacked it on there.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

It's a funny upgrade in that it is hard to know for certain it has improved things for certain, but when you remove it for cleaning in a month or so, it's nice to see how clean it is compared to the standard dispersion plate.

It's so heavy by comparison you also know it absolutely has to be Improving thermal stability


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Well done on the upgrade also. Did you get the IMS screen? Again, had to tell improvement in the cup but you see how soft is the water-flow after installation you know it has to be more gentle on the puck and so less disturbance.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Absolutely, and I just love modding my machine so nothing to lose really!

Thanks for getting back so quickly!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

rob177palmer said:


> Well done on the upgrade also. Did you get the IMS screen? Again, had to tell improvement in the cup but you see how soft is the water-flow after installation you know it has to be more gentle on the puck and so less disturbance.


Yeah, got the IMS screen too


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh I'll comment here too. It is so much easier to keep clean - and I think keeps the temp less variable.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Cafelat gasket also?? Nice work! Took me ages to get one of those and really liked it.

Need to sort one for the new machine.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Missy said:


> Oh I'll comment here too. It is so much easier to keep clean - and I think keeps the temp less variable.


Did you clean the brass plate or the IMS screen in any particular way before fitting them @Missy?


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

rob177palmer said:


> Cafelat gasket also?? Nice work! Took me ages to get one of those and really liked it.
> 
> Need to sort one for the new machine.


Yeah, it's the slightly bigger one so I'm hoping it's right... :/


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Mine was blue also. I think the colour signifies size so hopefully you are on the right track


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

rob177palmer said:


> Mine was blue also. I think the colour signifies size so hopefully you are on the right track


There were 2 choices of width which determine how the porta filter sits, at the moment my porta filter points to 5 o'clock when locked right in so hopefully this will straighten it up!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jon_Foster said:


> Just received a brass shower plate & IMS screen for my Gaggia Classic as recommended by @ashcroc & @rob177palmer (shameless call for assistance there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A quick puly backflush wouldn't hurt if you want to make sure it's all clean. Can't remember if I bothered or just gave them a quick wash before fitting.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks man, gave them a quick wash and flushed a load of hot water through, gonna descale & back flush at the weekend.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Jon_Foster said:


> Thanks man, gave them a quick wash and flushed a load of hot water through, gonna descale & back flush at the weekend.


You don't need to descale the new stuff. (You'd be removing them to descale anyway)

Get a stiff brush in behind where they will go with some pulycaff on. (Cleaner not descaler) and give them a wash in hot soapy water.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Make sure you don't tighten the shower screen too much. You want the screw just tight enough to hold it without distorting it.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Missy said:


> You don't need to descale the new stuff. (You'd be removing them to descale anyway)
> 
> Get a stiff brush in behind where they will go with some pulycaff on. (Cleaner not descaler) and give them a wash in hot soapy water.


Thanks Missy, I'm descaling at the weekend anyway so just meant I'd do a back flush then as well...

I had a good pulycaff scrub behind the gasket and around the group so all looking good!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Make sure you don't tighten the shower screen too much. You want the screw just tight enough to hold it without distorting it.


Excellent, thanks Ash!

I actually watched a Gwilym Davies video about cleaning the other night and he said he removes and replaces the shower screen with a spoon so to avoid overtightening!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Jon_Foster said:


> Excellent, thanks Ash!
> 
> I actually watched a Gwilym Davies video about cleaning the other night and he said he removes and replaces the shower screen with a spoon so to avoid overtightening!


I might be wrong, but suspect the spoon trick is for an e61, where the shower screen is held in by the gasket? A spoon is often used to lever off the screen and gasket for cleaning. I need to try this on mine soon. Your classic will still need the screwdriver to remove / tighten but again - very gently nip it up


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes, I'm pretty sure it was! I'll be sure not to over tighten, which is obviously tough for someone with super strength like me....


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm thinking of upgrading to the brass one + IMS screen.

Nobody seems to be able to say for sure whether the coffee tastes better, or even if there's proof of better temperature stability, though.

I don't have a PID so surfing right now - temp. stability is what I'm after.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I suspect it's a bit like saying "we don't have proof the snow is cold"

Brass has better temp stability than aluminium.

And it's easier to keep clean, which will improve the taste anyway.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

The 200 micron IMS screen is far easier to keep clean as it's made from a single piece of metal instead of the sandwich configuration of the original. It won't help temp stability but you'll get a cleaner cup through it.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

From where can I buy brass shower plate holder + IMS 200 nowadays?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

L&R said:


> From where can I buy brass shower plate holder + IMS 200 nowadays?


I got mine from the espresso shop.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

they say *Not In Stock*


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

L&R said:


> they say *Not In Stock*


A quick google has thrown up the bottomless coffee shop & an ebay seller with the dispersion plate in stock. You might find a seller more local to you.

Think I got from the espresso shop simply because they also stocked the IMS 200 screen.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

They also have the screen in coffee hit: https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/ims-precision-shower-screen-for-gaggia.html

They usually restock really quickly at the Espresso shop, sign up to be notified of when they're back in. I had the same issue and they were restocked in a couple of days.


----------

